# How to make a mounting block



## lizziebell (25 March 2010)

Anyone have any good plans I can use to build a wooden mounting block? Just a standard sized thing to put in the arena. We have so much spare timber kicking around, it seems a shame not to use it. 

Thanks


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (27 March 2010)

Definitely steps for us shorties


----------



## DougalJ (29 March 2010)

I couldnt cope without my mounting block as Im 5'5 and Ive got a 17.2 warmblood! Mine is homemade by a previous yard owner quite a few years ago, its made out of timber with two steps but I paid him £20 for his trouble. Im sure they are quite easy to make. I wouldnt be without it! I do have some foldable steps which I taken when travelling which are just as good and I think they are around the £20 mark as well from Rideaway, Robinsons etc.


----------



## BentleyBelly (29 March 2010)

I have a step thingy from Ikea...you could have a sneaky peak and then copy the design but make it bigger?! http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00150508


----------



## P4NN (29 March 2010)

http://www.pagemillranch.com/mountingblock

I think this may help although Ive seen them made using decking board on the steps as the grip is better in the wet. Or you could cover with chicken mesh or other likewise metal grill


----------

